# Married yesterday! Wife and I in Pensacola



## RednekNinji (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally tied the not and me and the wifey will be in Pensacola till Thursday if anyone has room on their boat I got a some dollars I can toss your way! Or if anyone knows of any reasonable; guides, charters, walk ons let me know something, we got all our fishing gear with us prolly hit the pier one day, what's bittin round pbp worth trying? And what are they hitting?? You can pm me if u want! 

Thanks Scott:thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*

Scott, This cooler weather has kinda put a damper on the shore and pier fishing but there are still some redfish to be had and sheepshead. They are not so affected by temperature as other fish. Sheepshead are more than Reds but the spawn is on and since they are full of eggs they have to eat. Reef fishing is not too bad now. You can try the charter boat named the 'Entertainer' at Pensacola Beach and maybe 'walk-on' for a pretty reasonable price. He will provide rods and bait. Good luck with the fishin and the other thing.......marriage.


----------



## RednekNinji (Mar 14, 2013)

Preesh slim, we did the whole shopping bs siitin on the beach for 5 hours ordeal today so I'm goin to try and get a game plan up and wake her up tomorrow with fish on the agenda!

Any more info is apreciatec!


----------

